# First Driving School on Runoffs track,,Heartland Park, Topeka, KS March 24-26



## M3 Mike (Jun 13, 2005)

Find your helmet and dust off your track tires!

The Kansas City BMW Club will be hosting the first Driving School on the new surface at Heartland Park, Topeka!!!!!! The new surface is,,,,to quote a famous silver haired Event Master, Smoother than a baby's behind!!!

We will be hosting the first full DE at HPT prior to June, and will also be running the full 2.5 mile configuration, including the carousel, which has been banked!!! Yes the same configuration that the SCCA Runoffs will be running this fall! Note, no other SCCA race will be allowed to run this configuration! Doesn't that make you feel special? Well, if that doesn't do the job, picture yourself in front of the television next winter watching the Speed Channel's re-broadcast of the Runoffs on the exact same track you were on in March!!!!

When: March 24-26, 2006

Students: $275 Saturday and Sunday
Instructors: $125 Fri-Sunday
Friday: $100 (Advanced Students enrolled for the weekend with Event Master's Approval)

Garages will be available at a cost of $100 per day directly to HPT. The garages are large enough for two cars to share.

Sign up NOW! As this is the first full DE at HPT before June and the first event on the new Heartland Park Topeka, we are expecting a sold out school! Don't be left out!

Forms are available at kcbmwclub.org under Driving Schools


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

Will be there! Can't wait to drive the new track.

www.kcbmwclub.com


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

Applications are rolling in. If you are in the Midwest don't miss the opportunity to be the first on the new surface at Heartland Park Topeka!

Link to information and application:
http://www.kcbmwclub.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=53&Itemid=57


----------

